# Hoyt buffalo or Bear TD



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

To me that kind of depends. If it is an old Bear takedown from the day I might go with the bear but if you are talking new ordered today and you are choosing between those two I say go with the buffalo. The bear takedown you order today is not the bow it once was at all. The buffalo is a great bow despite the fact it is always maligned in favor of ILF bows on here. I am really glad you are going to shoot both. It is after all your choice. I think after shooting both the choice will be easy as pie to make.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Where is the "none of the above" button. You can spend half as much and get a bow equal or better than both.

-Grant


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the Bear Takedown latch system --- I find it aesthetically pleasing even when disassembled. Here's a picture of the prototype case









(I should probably make the new one my profile picture)

The most recent discussion of the new version here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1694348 --- spraying lacquer and assembling and drilling the last holes for hardware today hopefully

AFAIK it is the only (non-internal) system where the takedown has the same profile as a one piece model and integrates the takedown functionality into the aesthetic as opposed to just bolting it on. It's unfortunate that they're not as adjustable as other systems, 

If performance is an issue there are limb manufacturers such as Brandon Stahl of Rose Oak Creations.

I was fortunate to trade for mine --- would still be saving otherwise --- glad they're making them again.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

grantmac said:


> Where is the "none of the above" button. You can spend half as much and get a bow equal or better than both.
> 
> -Grant


:thumbs_up


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I really like wood and I really like Hoyts. I would like to have both.


----------



## OldSkoolArcher (Oct 27, 2009)

I have owned both and it's a toss up. The Buffalo is a GREAT shooting bow and I probably shot it better than the Bears. Honestly though I would look for a Green Stripe Bear Takedown from the mid 80's - mid 90's.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Bear - the most over rated bow on the market in my opinion


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

21" Excel riser + Trad Tech limbs if you want the wood look limbs, Trad Tech or other ILF limbs + camo dip or limb socks if you want camo. Much less expensive and more versatile.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Brian -

It really depends on what you're after. 

If you're into latest and greatest, then you'll be happier with the buff.
The buff isn't ILF and doesn't have a plunger hole - that alone takes it out of the running, even if it were a stellar bow and in all other regards. 

If you like wood and have a bit of nostalgia, the bear is more up your alley. The newest line of bear bows do a great job of recreating the originals (both in t/d and one piece) and seem to be even better shooters. 

Both are or can be decent shooters. 

If I wanted a shooter, then some type of ILF rig would beat out both, because you can get ILF limbs better and cheaper than anything Hoyt or Bear has to offer, and I prefer tuning with a plunger. (There are some decent after market/custom limbs being made for bear risers now that are quite good, but still not on par with ILFs from the major producers. Sorry, don't recall the bowyer doing that stuff.) 

Looks are a personal take, so except for the above, kinda hard to comment on that. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Well I have a Buffalo ordered, guess that answers that question for me.............I also own an Excel with a couple sets of limbs - it's a nice bow and shoots well, but I wanted something heavier that I can still shoot in the Trad Classifications and hunt with that was not overly long. There are similar ILF setups such as the Dalaa or Tradtech Titan etc, but with a decent set of limbs your easily into them as much as a Buffalo. I'm going to shoot this bow off the shelf so a plunger hole is not necessary. The riser is designed to shoot that way and again, that's what I wanted. Limbs for the Buffalo are currently going to cost a bit more for equal quality and are less available than ILF's but I ordered what I wanted to begin with so I don't see that being a big issue. In fact I'm thinking the opposite and considering adding a Formula Excel riser and using the Buffalo limbs for a target rig in the winter. When it comes down to it, I just wanted one - so I saved my pennies and finally placed the order. If it does not work out I'll sell it, just like I have on a dozen others.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

My favorite casual target and hunting bow has always been the Bear T/D. I've owned Grayling and both the green stripe and current Gainesville models. In my humble opinion the current manufacture T/D is the best they ever made. I prefer the #3 limbs and wood B riser that makes a 64" bow but other options are available. For me, the grip is very comfortable and I shoot well with it. I really like the no-tool take down latching mechanism and it has come in very handy from time to time. I also like the way the bow looks. And finally, as you've probably guessed, it a nostalgic thing for me too, LOL. Bear T/Ds are spendy and they're not speed demons but they shoot well and look super.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

I like them both for different reasons...just as I have dislikes of both...for different reasons..

I personally think both cost too much for what they are as new...but...would not have any issue buying either used..since they both shoot good...look good..and are really nice bows..

Choosing 1 over the other is a personal choice..and because some here think your money would be better spent else where...that is no reason not to buy either if you like them both...I own both wood risers and metal risers...and they each have a special place for me..I've owned the Buffalo...and have shot several different Bear take downs..and all have shoot & felt vastly different to me..

Shoot both..and see what you like..then buy what you want..

Mac


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Keep the Dorado in mind also if you like Hoyts. The Dorado is a couple hundred bucks cheaper than both options where I come from.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

WillAdams said:


> I'm a big fan of the Bear Takedown latch system --- I find it aesthetically pleasing even when disassembled. Here's a picture of the prototype case
> 
> View attachment 1287337
> 
> ...


Picture please when completed...Love that case....

Mac


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

The newest series of Bear T/D bows are very good bows. Blacky tested one last year and it was only 3 FPS slower than the Black Widow he tested, so much for them being slow bows. You should give the Bear a test drive. It is IMO, by far the cleanest T/D system ever devised.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

thumper-tx said:


> The newest series of Bear T/D bows are very good bows. Blacky tested one last year and it was only 3 FPS slower than the Black Widow he tested, so much for them being slow bows. You should give the Bear a test drive. It is IMO, by far the cleanest T/D system ever devised.


Being slower than a Black Widow isn't exactly a glowing recommendation, considering I'm pretty sure even the cheapest end of the recurve segment can claim to be faster than one (Sage).

-Grant


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

I believe a review of Blacky's test on his website and in old issues of TBM will show this is not the case. If there is some controlled test data out there that supports those assessments of Black Widow or Bear spped being "slow", I hope it will get posted for everyone.



grantmac said:


> Being slower than a Black Widow isn't exactly a glowing recommendation, considering I'm pretty sure even the cheapest end of the recurve segment can claim to be faster than one (Sage).
> 
> -Grant


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I am with you there. I would LOVE for traditional gear to come with numbers attached. Of course that would start speed wars like the compound bows have had but it would be nice to know a little about the over all performance of our bows at standard settings.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd go for a used Bear in great condition, don't like what I hear about some the finish problems on the new Bears. Why the Bear, because the bow is dependable and has done the job countless number of times. History means something to me as well as a proven track record.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Did I hear correct, A Sage is faster than a [email protected]@, prove it.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Willadams,
That is a beautiful case, great work. 

To everyone else: thank you for your opinions. As I stated in my first post, I'm not going to buy one soon but I will be test driving soon. I don't have the money yet. I will be shooting them next Friday at our Trad shoot so it will be a good time. I'm going to let y'all know which one I would buy if I could.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Finished the case finally:

















Just need to work out fitting out the interior.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nicely done Will...nicely done...That is a beaut for sure..

Mac


----------

